# Yellow fins of White Cloud



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

One of my male white cloud minnows has a yellow edge on it's fins where the rest of them have white. I'm curious if this is unusual or a common variation. It is the prettiest one I have. This is a link for the regular looking ones: "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:White_Cloud_Mountain_Minnow_2.jpg". Mine has a bright yellow where the white is on this guy.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My White clouds have a white/yellow edge to their fins, depending on the way the light reflects off of them. If your sure that it is not this then I would say it is just a color variation.


----------

